

Tips for VC Negotiations - 7 startup founders & execs share their strategies - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/11/21/top-tips-for-vc-negotiations-7-startup-founders-execs-share-their-strategies/

======
kristinwhite
You really have to be on top of your game to raise $$ in this economy, so I
thought the advice in this video montage might help. Let me know what you
think.

